# Aquarium owners.



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what aquarium forums are you on?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am a moderator on Piranha-Fury and a member of several websites such as MonsterFishKeepers, Tropical Fish Keeping, Cichlid-forum and a few local Aquarium Groups  what type of fish do you keep?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Reefcentral, nano reef, 3 local saltwater forums, monster fish keepers, pirahna keepers, I read on a couple more but haven't joined. Just starting a pirahna tank (my first freshwater lol) so doing some research now but have had saltwater tanks for 7-ish years.

btw, twoisplenty, I wondered if that was you on pirahna-fury, same avatar right?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Correct  What type of P set up are you looking at?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm putting my 55 gallon aquarium together piece by piece. so far
i bought driftwood for my aquarium. next i'm going to buy rock.
i didn't buy the aquarium or the rest of the necessities yet.



twoisplenty said:


> I am a moderator on Piranha-Fury and a member of several websites such as MonsterFishKeepers, Tropical Fish Keeping, Cichlid-forum and a few local Aquarium Groups  what type of fish do you keep?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

RBs, I took down my 135 gallon saltwater because the salt and electricity costs, plus lugging and mixing buckets was just too much, I prefer my nanos but don't want to leave it empty and my boyfriend said no turtles which was my next choice lol. Just got it all cleaned out this week, got some playsand in there yesterday and started refilling. Need to pick up driftwood, plants, different lighting, food, and a water changer siphon, cycle and hopefully order some babies but probably not until spring because I have no luck shipping fish in the winter.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am on Monster fish keepers and Aquaria central. I don' post much anymore, but love reading on MFK.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I dont really have an Aquara forum home any more....my good friend, and some other friends of mine and I use to run one.....but it became inactive, I moved, she got sick...and she ended up selling it.......sadly its not as great any more, still the same people, but threads will sit for days, possibly weeks before anyone logs on to reply!:frown:

But I do like AC that Huginn suggested.....and I have a Betta forum that I love(http://bettafishforums.com/)!:smile:


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

UltimateBettas and PetFish.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not on any aquarium forums, but I have a 37 gallon tank set up which why am I here right now haha looking for suggestions because I want to change it up ! I want to put new plants and a new decorations in it! Just looking to see any suggestions! My son has his 55 gallon tank in his room . I also have another tank a 35 could be a 37 also not sure anyway its in the basement I have not set that one up yet waiting for the kitchen/ great room to be finished which will be a little while then thinking of setting up a saltwater but everyone says they are way to hard to maintain . Thoughts?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not super into the fish but hae to be on a forum or else I'd be completely clueless. I'm on Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

What about terrarium! I feel left out!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

chewice said:


> What about terrarium! I feel left out!


The two forums I am on (Monster Fish Keepers and Aquaria Central) have a terrarium section you aren't left out! I always lump aquarium/terrarium/paladarium together lol.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> The Planted Tank Forum


Oh ya...I think Im on that one.......I cant remember though!!LOL


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not active on either one anymore but I occasionally skim through UltimateBettas and The Planted Tank forum. The only aquarium forum I'm somewhat active on is Reef Central but even on there I mostly lurk.

I'm more active on LiveJournal aquarium communities and the aquatics section of a general pet forum I moderate .


----------

